# Blue Lobster



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

i saw a blue lobster at my LFS and really liked them. If i get one I will be keeping it with 2 Figure 8 puffers, a pleco, a spotted rapheal, a cory, tiger barbs, and a Black Ghost Knife. Will the puffers eat the lobster, or will the lobster eat any fish?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2005)

first thing, the figure eight puffers should be in brackish water.
and they will probably try to eat the lobster if it is small enough. also, i dont think the lobster will go well with cory cats.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

My figure eights were in FW at my LFS, I have heard many things, whether they are FW or BW fish. The guy at the LFS said that the lobster was too big for the puffers to eat (just as I thought, the puffers=1", Lobster=3"). I bought the lobster already, and he and the cory go great so far, if I see anything funny I will place the cory in my 5g. The cory is almost 3" anyways.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Why ask for advice if you are going to get it anyways?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Figure 8's can live in freshwater........................... for a while. Sooner or later the fishes immune system will be suppressed though and its only a matter of time before they come down with something. As for the other fishes
The gost knife will reach a max size of 20" ----> NOT SUITABLE FOR A 29 GALLON!
The Pleco will get 18" if its the common pleco -------> Also not suitable
Although fine now, the lobster will become somewhat preditory. If it corners a fish, or surprises one during the night, bam, the fish is gone.
I know you don't want people to point out things wrong with your tank, but take it as constructive critisim... we are only trying to help you avoid the headaches of bad decisions and inappropriate stocking. Your 5 gallon is also overstocked, as tetras need a bit more swimming room than a gallon a piece. I'd look into guppies for that tank or dwarf platys. Put the serpaes in your new tank, take back the black ghost and the lobster and possibly the pleco.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

The five gallon is only temporary until I pick up a new 10 gallon. I bought the pleco when he was abot 2" long, he is now like 3" (I always exchange plecos when they get about 4" long), and if the BGK becomes too bg I will also take it back. As for the lobster, I am thinking about putting him in a 2.5g or 5g of his own.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

How many neons do you think I could place in a 10g? Not 10, maybe 6-8 right?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

You can put 8 neons in a 10 gallon, but what happened to the serpaes?

the figure 8's still need brackish water


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

i would suggest u either take the puffers back or get a new tank and set it up brabrackish tank!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I agree 100% w/ Jonno


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I placed the serpaes in the 29g because I read they can be kept with Tiger Barbs, and that they are too fast for puffers to bother. If I took the puffers back to the LFS they would go right back into FW. If I were to set up a 10 gallon brackish tank, what will I need? Aquarium salt?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

No for a brackish tank you need salt that you use for a Saltwater tank, you then need a salinity scale also.

The lobster is needs a tank at least 29g not a 2.5 or 5g he needs room to move as he will grow to 8"

I wouldnt put the neons in a 10g, I have found them fragile and do better in larger tanks.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

k i wont get the neons, my friend has a brackish tank, and he wants the puffers, I may give them to hiom for his 29 g.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

thats a gd idea, if you like puffers dwarf puffers are great and they only need a 10 gal tank or try some leaopard puffers!

- Jonno


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2005)

puffers shouldnt even be in a community tank. most puffers, including dwarf puffers, are very aggressive fin nippers and will harass the other tank mates.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

If I were to make a 10g dwarf puffer tank, what would be the best way to go about doing it. What will they eat, I hear they only eat live foods, will I be able to feed them flake or freeze dried foods? Also, where is a good cheap place to buy dwarf puffers.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> Figure 8's can live in freshwater........................... for a while. Sooner or later the fishes immune system will be suppressed though and its only a matter of time before they come down with something. As for the other fishes
> The gost knife will reach a max size of 20" ----> NOT SUITABLE FOR A 29 GALLON!
> The Pleco will get 18" if its the common pleco -------> Also not suitable
> Although fine now, the lobster will become somewhat preditory. If it corners a fish, or surprises one during the night, bam, the fish is gone.
> I know you don't want people to point out things wrong with your tank, but take it as constructive critisim... we are only trying to help you avoid the headaches of bad decisions and inappropriate stocking. Your 5 gallon is also overstocked, as tetras need a bit more swimming room than a gallon a piece. I'd look into guppies for that tank or dwarf platys. Put the serpaes in your new tank, take back the black ghost and the lobster and possibly the pleco.


I agree 100% with fish first. also i had a crayfish eat a big cory cat once.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Petsmarts puffers eat frozen foods, but they also like snails as a great snack


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

OK, Here is what I think I will do:

Puffer: I traded one in to the LFS. I will setup a 10g brackish tank just for the other puffer. Is there anything else that can go with it? I really like bumble bee gobies.

Tiger Barbs: I will bring them back to the LFS. (A profit, cause when I bought them they only charged me for 1  )

Lobster: I will leave it in my 29g for now, maybe give it to my brother for his empty 25g 

I will keep the serpaes in my 29g, if I get rid of the lobster, I may get a few ottos, but will the cory eat them? Also, I would like a schooll of neons in my 29g (8-12)


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Why didnt you just trade both puffers?


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I said I was going to setup a 10g brackish tank, I can't seem to find a good site on how to start a tank. Does anyone know of a site?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well I was wondering why take one in and not keep 2?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

cory cats will not eat ottos.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

this is the BEST site to learn how to start a tank. I would suggest doing a fishless cycle. Which is where you set up everything in your tank, then add a raw shrimp (add once) or get pure ammonia (add every day) from the grocery store. This will simulate fish in your tank and will rid you of new tank syndrome in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I set up the 10g brackish tank. I have had a 10g hospital tank (never had to use), which was already cycled in FW. I read on some site that you can slowly add salt and the bacteria in the tank will stay alive. I put my puffer in the tank last night, and he looks great.

I gave the lobster to my brother for his 25g.

I would like to get another brackish fish that will go in my 10g with my pufer. I heard bumbl;ebee gobies are good tankmates, and that I could keep 2 in my tank with the puffer. Is it true that they only eat live or frozen food? Could I feed them freeze dried bloodworms?


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I have no problem cycling tanks. My father owns an ammonia packaging plant  I never knew you could stick a raw shrimp in a tank to cycle it. What do you do, just let the shrimp disinigrate in the tank water?


----------

